# Beach Screensavers for the Summer



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Some beach ones.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice job, Kathy.  I had a dream about a VW bus the other night.  How strange is that?  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When my daughter was 16 she wanted a VW bug. I was able to find one and she loved it.


----------



## debbiec1028 (Feb 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING,
PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO DOWNLOAD SCREEN SAVERS ON MY KINDLE 1........I LOVE THE BEACH SCENES.......JUST NOT TO TECH SAVVY! THANK YOU! 
DEBBIE


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Debbie, there is a thread that explains exactly how to do that.  It's very easy to do.  I am not tech savvy either and I was able to download many onto my K1.  
I'm looking for it now.  Give me a few minutes.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> The instructions on the custom screensavers are also in my FAQ book and begin at location 382.
> 
> L


If you have Leslie's book you can find the instructions there. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1477.0.html

This thread is also about screensavers. You may have to read through it to get some of the tips.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all these! They are so summery, I love them!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's the link from Leslie's FAQ at the top of every KIndleBoard page: Screensavers


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy! When I saw these, I was reminded of a photo my husband took of a poster at a surf exhibition here, and I thought you might like it, too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Christina said:


> Thanks, Kathy! When I saw these, I was reminded of a photo my husband took of a poster at a surf exhibition here, and I thought you might like it, too.


Love it. I actually surfed there in 1968. It brings back fond memories. Thanks for posting it.


----------

